# Arena/Hardstanding surface Scotland.?



## Lintel (15 February 2017)

Anybody know of any suppliers of rubber chip/woodchip in central Scotland?
Or carpet fibre?

Thanks!


----------



## Pen (16 February 2017)

A W Jenkinson supply woodfibre but I suspect there may be minimum order i.e. large lorry load.  Tracy Timber supplied the woodfibre for my arena but on googling them I find they don't appear to supply arena surfaces now.  I'll be on the look out for a top up soon so let us know if you find a good supplier.


----------



## Lintel (16 February 2017)

Thanks very much I will do


----------



## blood_magik (19 February 2017)

muirmill used to do carpet fibre - a friend got hers from them then laid it herself.


----------



## Lintel (20 February 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Lada (1 March 2017)

John Kind in Caldercruix supplies carpet fibre. Angus Rubber Crumb Ltd in Forfar sell 20mm rubber chips (www.rubbercrumb.co.uk) and there's also a company in Doncaster who deliver nationwide: www.goodchipequestrianrubberchippings.co.uk.  Then theres is a place in Glasgow who sell playground rubber chips - it might be worthwhile checking with them what they have: Guinea Enviro, 255 Lochburn Road, Maryhill, Glasgow G20 0QQ; Tel 0843 289 6155 or 0141 946 0867.
We're still in the process of building our arena, so I haven't actually used any of these companies yet.


----------



## Britestar (5 March 2017)

I just got carpet fibre from John King. Delighted.


----------

